
What Will Alphabet Be When It Grows Up? - adenadel
http://www.technologyreview.com/review/541806/what-will-alphabet-be-when-it-grows-up/
======
victorhugo31337
Skynet:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skynet_(Terminator)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skynet_\(Terminator\))

